# Echange d'iMac



## SveDec (12 Octobre 2005)

Hello 
A la suite de l'annonce du nouvel iMac avec iSight et tout les trucs là (lol), un ami m'a dit "Mais pourquoi tu n'échangerais pas ton iMac ? Tu l'a acheté il y a moins de quinze jours !".
Je n'ai pas su quoi lui répondre, je me tourne donc vers vous ^^
J'ai acheté mon iMac G5 20" à la Fnac le 1er octobre, il aurait-il un moyen que je l'échange avec un nouveau 20", sachant que je l'ai acheté au même prix ?


----------



## silverkingz design (13 Octobre 2005)

je ne pense pas, j'ai un ami qui en a achet&#233; un jeudi dernier..&#224; un bon prix 'quasi occase'...et il se posait la meme question.

ceci-dit, il n'est pas specialement mieux..&#224; mon gout.

l'isight? et apres?


----------



## Original-VLM (13 Octobre 2005)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> Hello
> A la suite de l'annonce du nouvel iMac avec iSight et tout les trucs là (lol), un ami m'a dit "Mais pourquoi tu n'échangerais pas ton iMac ? Tu l'a acheté il y a moins de quinze jours !".
> Je n'ai pas su quoi lui répondre, je me tourne donc vers vous ^^
> J'ai acheté mon iMac G5 20" à la Fnac le 1er octobre, il aurait-il un moyen que je l'échange avec un nouveau 20", sachant que je l'ai acheté au même prix ?



Je pense que tu es soumis au 7 jours du droit de retractation, sauf contrat particulier.

.... ne suis pas cette frénésie de consommation


----------



## JPTK (13 Octobre 2005)

A la FNAC, tu as 15 jours pour ramener ton matos et te faire rembourser quelle qu'en soit la raison, donc vas-y FONCE !! 

Demande pas un &#233;change car ils vont te rire au nez je pense, tu dis juste que tu veux &#234;tre rembours&#233;, tu r&#233;cup&#232;res ton argent et puis tu attends que l'imac soit dispo &#224; la fnac o&#249; alors tu commandes sur l'apple store


----------



## ntx (13 Octobre 2005)

silverkingz design a dit:
			
		

> je ne pense pas, j'ai un ami qui en a acheté un jeudi dernier..à un bon prix 'quasi occase'...et il se posait la meme question.
> 
> ceci-dit, il n'est pas specialement mieux..à mon gout.
> 
> l'isight? et apres?


La carte graphique a changé. Une X600 pro sur port PCI-Express. Ca peut justifier un échange.


----------



## Adrienhb (13 Octobre 2005)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> La carte graphique a changé. Une X600 pro sur port PCI-Express. Ca peut justifier un échange.


 
Oui, mais a priori la fnac ne demande pas de raison, donc.... 

A.


----------



## SveDec (13 Octobre 2005)

Bon ! Je vais y aller samedi alors je pense ...
Parce qu'une carte graphique plus mieux, 100MHz de plus et l'iSight pour le m&#234;me prix, ya pas de raison ^^

Edit : et aussi, vont-ils me faire chi** si je rends l'iMac avec la bo&#238;te et tout, mais tout ayant d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; d&#233;ball&#233; ?
Edit 2 : je viens de voir qu'il fallait obligatoirement proc&#233;der &#224; un &#233;change si le "produit technique" avait &#233;t&#233; d&#233;ball&#233; ... Des conseils pour savoir quoi prendre &#224; la place ? Car le nouveau ne serait pas sorti samedi ... lol


----------



## Gwen (13 Octobre 2005)

Demande un avoir. ça ne devrait pas poser de problèmes je pense.


----------



## SveDec (13 Octobre 2005)

Et si je rends l'ordi, je rend la garantie avec bien sûr ? ^^
lol je me vois bien avec un avoir de 1834,51¤ ^^


----------



## JPTK (13 Octobre 2005)

*T'as 15 jours pour te faire rembourser, quelle qu'en soit la raison, je peux pas &#234;tre plus clair non ?
Que le produit soit d&#233;ball&#233; ou pas &#231;a change rien, tu peux exiger un remboursement, dans le pire des cas un avoir, c'est leur politique, c'est marqu&#233; dans leur charte je sais pas quoi...*

Et moi j'attendrais pas samedi.


----------



## SveDec (13 Octobre 2005)

1) Je ne peux pas y aller avant samedi ^^
2) Si je le rend, dois-je le reformater ? Si oui, komen kon fè ? :-/
Merci


----------



## Adrienhb (14 Octobre 2005)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> 1) Je ne peux pas y aller avant samedi ^^
> 2) Si je le rend, dois-je le reformater ? Si oui, komen kon f&#232; ? :-/
> Merci



Tu mets ton cd/dvd system et tu red&#233;marres en appuyant sur la touche c.
Lorsqu'il te demande de choisir une langue, tu vas dans les menus lancer l'utilitaire de disque et l&#224; tu pourras reformater.  Et n'h&#233;site pas &#224; le faire plusieurs fois en s&#233;lectionnant dans les options un truc genre "remise &#224; 0" (je n'ai plus le nom exact en t&#234;te) pour &#234;tre s&#251;r de ne laisser aucune trace de ton passage.
Par contre, tu devras tout r&#233;installer ensuite... 

A.


----------



## kathy h (14 Octobre 2005)

un de mes amis a achet&#233; un iMac G5 20 ' &#224; l'Apple Expo au stand de l'Apple Store : on lui avait dit qu'il serait livr&#233; sous 3 semaines.
Le veinard a re&#231;u un mail aujourd'hui de l'Apple Store et on l'informe qu'il recevra en fait le nouvel iMac G5.  
on lui demande m&#234;me si il veut ajouter des choses &#224; sa commande : il a donc command&#233; en plus un modem ( qu'il devra payer en plus mais c'est tout )  puisqu'il n'y a plus de modem interne. Or pour faxer ou recevoir des fax c'est indispensable. 
Il a eu de la chance  je suppose que l'Apple Store &#233;tait en rupture de stock ... en tout cas c'est coul pour lui car au moment de l'Apple Expo on ne se doutait pas que l'iMac G5 ferait peau neuve


----------



## SveDec (14 Octobre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Tu mets ton cd/dvd system et tu redémarres en appuyant sur la touche c.
> Lorsqu'il te demande de choisir une langue, tu vas dans les menus lancer l'utilitaire de disque et là tu pourras reformater.  Et n'hésite pas à le faire plusieurs fois en sélectionnant dans les options un truc genre "remise à 0" (je n'ai plus le nom exact en tête) pour être sûr de ne laisser aucune trace de ton passage.
> Par contre, tu devras tout réinstaller ensuite...
> 
> A.


Merci ^^
Puis tu sais, je l'ai que depuis 15 jours, j'ai pas installé grand-chose ^^


----------



## JPTK (14 Octobre 2005)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> Merci ^^
> Puis tu sais, je l'ai que depuis 15 jours, j'ai pas installé grand-chose ^^




T'es pas obligé de le faire, c'est toi qui vois.


----------



## Adrienhb (14 Octobre 2005)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> Merci ^^
> Puis tu sais, je l'ai que depuis 15 jours, j'ai pas installé grand-chose ^^


 
De rien. 
Pas une raison... bon je doute que le type de la fnac va explorer ton disque dur avec des outils pour trouver les traces de ce que tu as fait avec avant de le formater... toi qui vois.

A.


----------



## JPTK (14 Octobre 2005)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> De rien.
> Pas une raison... bon je doute que le type de la fnac va explorer ton disque dur avec des outils pour trouver les traces de ce que tu as fait avec avant de le formater... toi qui vois.
> 
> A.




Et puis quand bien même ? Faut arrêter la parano


----------



## Adrienhb (14 Octobre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Et puis quand bien même ? Faut arrêter la parano


 
Sssshhhhh!!! _Ils_ nous surveillent... oups j'en ai trop dit!  

A.


----------



## SveDec (14 Octobre 2005)

Bon, je vais juste effacer les truc "visibles" ^^
Vu la tête des vendeurs de la Fnac, ça devrait largement suffire :lol:
Oui je suis méchant avec les vendeurs de la Fnac ^^


----------



## kkdesbois (14 Octobre 2005)

SveDec, tiens-nous au courant de ton échange. Je suis dans la même situation que toi et, si ça marche pour toi, je pense que je ferai l'échange également. Je suis un peu sceptique quant à un remboursement voire un avoir contre le retour de l'IMac. A la fnac, il y a des petites affichettes indiquant qu'ils remboursent seulement si le produit n'a pas été déballé...


----------



## SveDec (14 Octobre 2005)

Ah non, concernant le rendu d'un produit déballé, je suis certain que tu peux AU MOINS l'échanger contre un produit, et si celui-ci est de moindre valeur, avoir un avoir en plus (donc si tu achètes un cd vierges à 1¤ ton avoir couvre quasi toute la somme ^^), mais on a dit qu'on pouvait avoir juste un avoir de la somme donc ça ne devrait pas poser de problème ça au moins ^^


----------



## Logam (14 Octobre 2005)

J'ai discut&#233; hier soir avec un ami qui bosse dans une Fnac de province et lui me dit que si le Mac a moins de 15 jours il faut clairement annoncer la couleur et parler d'un &#233;change. La Fnac est de moins en moins facile quand il s'agit d'un pur remboursement pour ce type de produit. Donc pour moi annoncez clairement que vous voulez un &#233;change. Par contre vous serez oblig&#233;s de rendre votre Mac de suite et devrez attendre probablement 3 semaines voir plus avant d'avoir le nouveau. A m&#233;diter.

Persi j'ai re&#231;u mon Imac avant-hier (achet&#233; sur l'Apple Store) et Apple m'envoie TNT pour le reprendre et m'envoie le nouveau d&#232;s disponibilit&#233; tout &#231;a &#224; leurs frais, je suis content.


----------



## winelovers (14 Octobre 2005)

Salut,

Ben moi, je suis dans le même cas. J'ai acheté l'imac 20' le 1/10/05. Par principe, un ordinateur mieux équipé pour le même prix je n'hésite pas : je me fais rembourser. Quitte à attendre pour la disponibilté du nouvel imac à la Fnac.

Je vous tiens au courant...


----------



## SveDec (14 Octobre 2005)

Logam a dit:
			
		

> J'ai discuté hier soir avec un ami qui bosse dans une Fnac de province et lui me dit que si le Mac a moins de 15 jours il faut clairement annoncer la couleur et parler d'un échange. La Fnac est de moins en moins facile quand il s'agit d'un pur remboursement pour ce type de produit. Donc pour moi annoncez clairement que vous voulez un échange. Par contre vous serez obligés de rendre votre Mac de suite et devrez attendre probablement 3 semaines voir plus avant d'avoir le nouveau. A méditer.
> 
> Persi j'ai reçu mon Imac avant-hier (acheté sur l'Apple Store) et Apple m'envoie TNT pour le reprendre et m'envoie le nouveau dès disponibilité tout ça à leurs frais, je suis content.


3 semaines sur fnac.com ou en magasin ?
En tout cas 3 semaines ... vu que ca fait 4 ans que je tourne avec l'eMac, 3 semaines de plus ca devrait aller ^^


----------



## silverkingz design (14 Octobre 2005)

*"jaipatoukompri" :
AH? OK!
LÀ ON A CAPTÉ JE CROIS...
MERCI..T'ES TROP COOL!!!
*


----------



## SveDec (16 Octobre 2005)

Coucou ^^
Voilà, je suis revenu sur l'eMac 
Alors pour ceux qui aurient envie de faire comme moi, je leur conseille de le faire !
Car j'ai pu obtenir satisfaction ; mais difficilement ^^
Je m'explique :
J'arrive au SAV de la Fnac Digitale (à Odéon, pour les Parisiens qui connaissent ^^), chez qui on me dit : "ok, on vous reprend l'ordi, mais comme notre système informatique n'est pas opérationnel concernant les échanges de produits INFORMATIQUES en ce moment, l'avoir que je vais vous donner ne va durer qu'une seule journée." Ah bon ok ... Je lui demande ce que je dois faire pour avoir un avoir valide plus lontemps ! (Au moins jusqu'à la sortie de la rev C ^^) Il me répond "Ah ça, faut aller voir en caisse.". Nous allons donc en caisse, voir comment échanger notre avoir valable une journée pour un avoir plus long. Et la caissière, embêtée, nous dit "Le seul moyen de récupérer un avoir plus long, c'est de l'échanger contre ... des cartes cadeaux ... !!! Halucinant !!! Pour ceux qui ne sauraient pas ce que c'est, ce sont des cartes (de taille normale, type carte quoi lol), mais de 15 30 et 50 euros ... Je me suis donc retrouvé avec 38 crtes de 50 euros, une carte de 30 euros, et ... 4 euros 52 en pièces !! Au-délà de l'absurdité folle de la chose, il a fallut passer toutes les cartes en caisse pour les "acheter" en fait, puis les activer !!! Au bout du compte, après 30mn d'acharnement avec la caissière, je suis donc reparti avec mes 39 cartes, NON NOMINATIVES, donc en faisant bien attention, et je les ai mises chez moi dans un sac fermé, en attendant de revenir avec la Fnac, pour payer ainsi mon nouvel iMac ^^
Bon, peut-être que dans d'autres Fnac, leur put*** de système informatique (géré par Windobe j'en suis sûr), marche, et le sav peut délivrer un avoir, c'est-à-dire un ticket (parce qu'en plus, pour chaque carte, j'avais un ticket de caisse ^^) valable trois mois !
Voilà, plus qu'à attendre qu'il en recoives à la Fnac ...


----------



## winelovers (16 Octobre 2005)

Ca y est. De retour sur mon G3...
J'ai pu être remboursé de mon ImacG5 20' à la Fnac. Je l'avais acheté le 1/10 avec un paiment en 20 fois via la carte adhérent. J'ai tout simplement expliqué au vendeur qu'Apple venait de sortir le nouvel imac (preuve à l'appui) et que je me considérais lesé. Bien évidemment, comme ils ne pouvaient pas me l'échanger (indisponibilté du nouveau), ils ont du accepter le remboursement.
Maintenant la question est : quand est-ce que la Fnac aura le nouvel imac dans ces rayons ?
Je risque de devoir attendre 1 bon mois ! Mais je pense avoir fait le bon choix !
Voilà pour l'info.


----------



## SveDec (17 Octobre 2005)

Ah, moi j'ai pas dit qu'un nouveau iMac sortait ...
J'ai juste dit que je voulais rendre le mien, personne ne m'a posé de questions ^^
Je me demandais aussi quand est-ce qu'ils arriveraient à la Fnac ... Si quelqu'un a une idée d'un jour ...


----------



## kkdesbois (18 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai egalement pu me faire rembourser l'iMac G5 20'' achete a la FNAC le 03/10/05. J'y suis passe samedi apres-midi et j'ai explique ma situation a un vendeur pas tres agreable qui, apres quelques longues minutes d'argumentation, a fini par me conceder un avoir pour acheter le nouveau quand ils seront approvisionnes (tout en precisant qu'ils recevront peut-etre le nouveau dans 5 mois). Comme je n'avais pas l'iMac avec moi et que je n'avais pas encore vide mon disque dur, je n'ai pas pu proceder a l'echange samedi.
J'ai donc nettoye le disque dur et reinstalle l'OS dimanche, remballe mon iMAC (heureusement j'avais tout garde jusqu'au petit film plastique protegeant la souris) et je suis retourne a la FNAC hier soir.
Et la, meilleur accueil que samedi, on m'a propose directement un remboursement. Le vendeur a verifie que tout etait present dans la boite du mac mais n'a pas verifie s'il fonctionnait. Et dire que je me suis embete a remettre nickel tout l'OS... Je vous passe les quelques longues minutes passees a attendre qu'ils corrigent le blocage de leur systeme du a une erreur de saisie et me voila resorti avec un remboursement par cheque que je devrais recevoir sous deux semaines, ce dernier etant directement delivre par le siege a Paris.

Par contre, personne a la FNAC (de Grenoble) ne sait s'ils vont recevoir le nouveau iMac mais ils continuent a vendre la revB au prix de la nouvelle revC. Je ne serais pas surpris qu'un acheteur se retrouve avec l'iMac que j'ai ramene hier.
C'etait le premier mac que j'achetais. Je ne connais pas vraiment l'univers mac et en particulier ces fameuses keynotes quasi-mysterieuses ou sont presentees les nouveautes. Donc j'etais un peu decu que 9 jours apres mon achat, une nouvelle version amelioree du produit voit le jour. Heureusement la FNAC a ete bien pro dans sa gestion du Satifait ou Rembourse. Je pense que mon achat de la revC s'effectuera encore a la FNAC (en plus je beneficie des 6% adherent) s'ils mettent a jour leur stock assez rapidement.


----------



## Adrienhb (18 Octobre 2005)

Bienvenue,




			
				kkdesbois a dit:
			
		

> C'etait le premier mac que j'achetais. Je ne connais pas vraiment l'univers mac et en particulier ces fameuses keynotes quasi-mysterieuses ou sont presentees les nouveautes. Donc j'etais un peu decu que 9 jours apres mon achat, une nouvelle version amelioree du produit voit le jour. Heureusement la FNAC a ete bien pro dans sa gestion du Satifait ou Rembourse. Je pense que mon achat de la revC s'effectuera encore a la FNAC (en plus je beneficie des 6% adherent) s'ils mettent a jour leur stock assez rapidement.


 
C'est un peu frustrant, mais dis-toi que c'est pour le mieux.  Et malhreusement, ce genre d'aventures (acheter un produit quelques jours avant un mieux) arrive dans tous les domaines, surtout dès qu'il y a un peu d'informatique... comment ça encore plus souvent chez Apple? :bebe: 

Sinon pour info, une keynote est une conférence, mais dans le petit monde Apple, c'est une conférence qui fait une présentation des produits actuels et/ou annonce de nouveaux produits.  Le plus souvent elle est présentée par Steve Jobs, grand patron d'Apple.  Essaie d'en voir une, ça vaut le coup. Steve est un excellent show-man!  

A.
2000-2


----------



## SveDec (26 Octobre 2005)

*A pris une pelle*
*Est allé dans le verger*
*S'est approché du pommier*
*A déterré le topic*

Juste pour vous dire que d'après mes sources, la Fnac digitale de Paris espère recevoir l'iMac G5 rev C d'ici trois semaines (au moins)


----------

